# Lorazepam... Helpful or not?



## AClayP95 (Mar 31, 2015)

I've heard some people say that it helps them a lot, and others say that it was the CAUSE of their depersonalization. So if anyone has experience with this benzo, I'd appreciate the input.


----------



## MiketheAlien (Nov 7, 2013)

I used to take it. When I first got DPDR, like the very first few weeks and months, Ativan (lorazepam) was a life saver for panic attacks where I felt like I was going to die or fade out of existence. They helped out in the emergency situations where I thought I was done for. But, using Lorazepam a lot builds tolerance and they can be addictive, withdrawal can be a absolute nightmare for long-term users who want to stop taking it. I havent had anxiety or panic attacks for years now, so I havent had to use any Lorazepam for those issues. I remember the last few times taking the medication, it just made me feel more depressed, down, flat, and Depersonalized. Sure, I had Zero anxiety, but I felt like crap.

This is just my experience and opinion on this medication. It can effect different people in different ways.

My advice would be, if you have a prescription and are using under a Doctors approval, try the very lowest dosage possible, dont take it too much, and try to save it for emergencies where other techniques to quell anxiety have failed. Inform yourself and be smart about the medications you put into your body. They can really help and they can really hurt.

All the best,

P.S. These days, I use a herb called Ashwagandha when I am feeling stressed or worked up. It has really helped me out, I highly recommend looking into it sometime. http://examine.com/supplements/Ashwagandha/


----------



## AClayP95 (Mar 31, 2015)

Thanks so much for the input. From what you and some others on this forum have said about this drug, it seems like it's best used for panic attacks, and not chronic dp. I guess I'll hold off on that. I'll definitely look into that Ashwaghanda you suggested!


----------



## beefyflamingo (Nov 6, 2013)

Pretty much what mike said. if nothing else works, they are a last resort. Personally i've had a lot of experience with benzos and abusing them which resulted in things much worse than DP/DR!


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2015)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------

